# Ever Seen This Before?



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

First time I've ever seen this odd configuration!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that a ground wire?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bonding to rebar is normal.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Called an ufer.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes it's aground wire. Can someone explain. I have seen grounds routed externally and connected to a grounding rod of a copper like composition rod driven in the "GROUND".
Wouldn't a surge or lighting strike energize the entire structure as the rebar all connect eventually. It is STEEL not in my mind a grounding material. And is tied in to footer not to the earth. I need to get in the field more often. Plus I've never seen this in the field. And it's only taped to the bar?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, an ufer ground would be correct


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Ground to rebar in footings is required in my area.....see similar all the time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

food for thought to the uninformed...

http://www.ecmag.com/section/codes-standards/what-ufer-ground


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

AKA a concrete-encased electrode. The least expensive and easiest system ground around here. If for some reason you don't attach the Ufer ground or lose it, and need to drive ground rods, around here you need to have the ground tested before your meter gets green-tagged.

I've seen a couple that were snipped by framers who didn't know what they were.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

heavyc said:


> Yes it's aground wire. Can someone explain. I have seen grounds routed externally and connected to a grounding rod of a copper like composition rod driven in the "GROUND".
> Wouldn't a surge or lighting strike energize the entire structure as the rebar all connect eventually. It is STEEL not in my mind a grounding material. And is tied in to footer not to the earth. I need to get in the field more often. Plus I've never seen this in the field. And it's only taped to the bar?


It's used in areas where the soil is dry, some places it's required, some it's optional. From what I understand the concrete helps with the grounding.

Yeah a lightning strike can crack the concrete.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

That's a fact nothing but sand. We are at SFTF. Camp Mackall in the sandhills of N.C.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted a document regarding ufer grounds a few years ago, it is in this thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f77/rebar-grounding-electrode-question-77624/


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

tgeb said:


> I posted a document regarding ufer grounds a few years ago, it is in this thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f77/rebar-grounding-electrode-question-77624/


I'm in total agreement with your point of view. Common sense and what physics, chemistry and mother nature seem to be aboard also? The electrical company that won the contract is unfamiliar/ new guys on the block. Probably why I've never seen this approach and don't agree with their practice/ method. That's one of the things I enjoy about posting here.:no::whistling


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

superseal said:


> food for thought to the uninformed...
> 
> http://www.ecmag.com/section/codes-standards/what-ufer-ground


We are using rebar positioners not tie wire problem #1. The rebar is not coated with the recommended coating problem#2. As many will argue for days the raw steel rebar will eventually corrode into non existence thus nullifying the main requirement for this method problem#3. And the count goes on. I'm sure these are most of the reasons and not all of them as to why I've never seen this short cut? Now that I have become informed


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

heavyc said:


> We are using rebar positioners not tie wire problem #1. The rebar is not coated with the recommended coating problem#2. As many will argue for days the raw steel rebar will eventually corrode into non existence thus nullifying the main requirement for this method problem#3. And the count goes on. I'm sure these are most of the reasons and not all of them as to why I've never seen this short cut? Now that I have become informed


What's the function of the structure? I'd be very surprised if they could skate on that at an FAA facility or radio/communications tower.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

It's spelled Ufer, after its inventor Harold Ufer


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

SmallTownGuy said:


> What's the function of the structure? I'd GRRe very surprised if they could skate on that at an FAA facility or radio/communications tower.


Can't say much more probably said too much as far as reference and location.
There will be abundant telecom and so on. Very stormy location. I've done similar buildings at this location and none were "GROUNDED" in this manner? 
Different GC different EC, I asked about this as I personally have never seen it. After 2 days, now they say they are going to add a surge protector. My concern was energizing the entire building if a lightning strike or some other forms of energy relied on this "GROUND" to do it's job.
I have it documented in my daily report just a CYA. That was my reason for being able to photograph it at all.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

heavyc said:


> Can't say much more probably said too much as far as reference and location.
> There will be abundant telecom and so on. Very stormy location. I've done similar buildings at this location and none were "GROUNDED" in this manner?
> Different GC different EC, I asked about this as I personally have never seen it. After 2 days, now they say they are going to add a surge protector. My concern was energizing the entire building if a lightning strike or some other forms of energy relied on this "GROUND" to do it's job.
> I have it documented in my daily report just a CYA. That was my reason for being able to photograph it at all.


My only experience with Ufer is those two examples. The detail for every aspect was specific to the nth degree.

That's why I'd be very surprised if a hacked job got by - if it involves the Feds, and the guy is a top gun they WILL correct - doesn't matter who it affects.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

heavyc said:


> My concern was energizing the entire building if a lightning strike or some other forms of energy relied on this "GROUND" to do it's job.


Stick to bricks, it's not your job to second guess the EC, EE, USG and FAA


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Stick to bricks, it's not your job to second guess the EC, EE, USG and FAA


Who said I was second guessing anyone? When you connect anything to my reinforcement it becomes my concern?
And FYI those are CMU's not brick?


----------

